# Problem mit dem ein´binden eines kontakformulars!



## tommy99 (16. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute ich habe eine html seite
diese hier
Code:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html dir="ltr" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">

<head>
<title>xtype - Home</title>
<meta content="text/html; charset=utf-8" http-equiv="Content-Type" />
<meta name="designer" content="Juergen Koller - http://www.lernvid.com" />
<meta name="licence" content="Copywright LernVid.com - Creative Commons Sharalike 3.0" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="css/style.css" />
    <script type='text/javascript' src='http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4/jquery.min.js'></script>
    <script type='text/javascript' src='js/hashchange.js'></script>
    <script type='text/javascript' src='js/dynamicpage.js'></script>
</head>

<body>
<div id="wrapper">
        <div id="header">
			<div id="navi">
				<ul class="links">
					<li><a href="index.html">Home</a></li>
					<li><a href="news.html">News</a></li>
					<li><a href="downloads.html">Downloads</a></li>
					<li><a href="team.html">Team</a></li>
					<li><a href="contact.html">Contact</a></li>
				</ul>
			</div>
		</div>
	<div id="content">
		<div id="content_inner">
			<h1>Our Downloads...</h1>
			<ul>
				<li>Lorem dolore...</li>
				<li>Ipsum sed...</li>
				<li>Questo dolore...</li>
			</ul>
			<p>Lorem ipsum dor sit amet, consetetur <a href="#" title="some hyperlink here">some link</a> sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat.</p>
			
			<p><strong>Why this?</strong> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, <a href="#" title="some hyperlink here">some link</a> no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet.</p>
			<h3>And now?</h3>
			<img alt="some image" src="http://mygully.com/images/content/contents3.jpg" style="float:right" />
			<ol>
			<li>Lorem ipsum dor sit ametLorem ipsum dor sit amet</li>
			<li>Lorem ipsum dor sit amet</li>
			<li>Lorem ipsum dor sit amet, Lorem ipsum dor sit amet, Lorem ipsum dor sit amet, LoremLoremLorem</li>
			<li>Lorem ipsum dor sit ametLorem ipsum dor sit amet</li>
			</ol>
		</div>
	</div>
</div>

</body>

</html>
```

so nun möchte ich folgendes script anstele des textes einbinden:

```
<?php
// wenn das Formular übermittelt wurde
if(isset($_POST['abschicken'])){
    while(list($feld,$wert)=each($HTTP_POST_VARS)){
        // übermittelte Inhalte "entschärfen"
        $wert=preg_replace("/(content-type:|bcc:|cc:|to:|from:)/im", "",$wert);
           $$feld=$wert;
        // die übermittelten Variablen werden zum "Text der Email" zusammengefasst
        if($feld!="abschicken"){
            $mailnachricht.=ucfirst($feld).": $wert\n";
        }
    }
    $mailnachricht.="\nDatum/Zeit: ". date("d.m.Y H:i:s");
    // Überprüfen ob alle Pflichtfelder gefüllt sind
    empty($nachname) ? $err[] = "<p>- Bitte den Nachnamen angeben.</p>" : false;
    empty($vorname) ? $err[] = "<p>- Bitte den Vornamen angeben.</p>" : false; 
    empty($email) ? $err[] = "<p>- Bitte die Email-Adresse angeben.</p>" : false; 
    empty($text) ? $err[] = "<p>- Welchen Wunsch haben Sie? Bitte den Text eingeben.</p>" : false; 
    // wenn nicht, werden die Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben und das "halbgefüllte" Formular angezeigt
    if(!empty($err)) {
        echo "<p>Bitte korrigieren Sie folgende Fehler:</p>";
        foreach($err as $fehler){
            echo $fehler;
        } ?>
        <form action="#" method="post">
        <table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1">
        <tr><td width="140" align="right">*Nachname:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="nachname" value="<?php echo $nachname; ?>" style="width:100%;" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td align="right">*Vorname:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="vorname" value="<?php echo $vorname; ?>" style="width:100%" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td align="right">Firma:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="firma" value="<?php echo $firma; ?>" style="width:100%" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td align="right">Postanschrift:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="strasse" value="<?php echo $strasse; ?>" style="width:100%" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td align="right">Telefon:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="telefon" value="<?php echo $telefon; ?>" style="width:100%" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td align="right">*E-Mail:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="email" value="<?php echo $email; ?>" style="width:100%" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td colspan="2"><textarea rows="12"  style="width:100%" name="text"><?php echo $text; ?></textarea></td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
        <tr><td colspan="2" align="left" nowrap><br /><input type="reset" value="Formular l&ouml;schen" style="width:49%" />&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type="submit" name="abschicken" class="button" value="Formular absenden" style="width:49%" /></td></tr>
        </table>
        </form>
        <p>*Pflichtfelder</p>
<?php    // sind keine Fehler vorhanden, wird die Email versendet
    } else {
        $mailbetreff="Kontaktformular ".$_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'];
        // HIER DIE EMPFÄNGER EMAIL-ADRESSE ANPASSEN******        
        if(mail("adresse@domain.tld", $mailbetreff, $mailnachricht, "From: $email")){
            echo "<p>Vielen Dank für Ihre eMail!</p>";
        } else {
            echo "<p>Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten!</p>";
        }
    }
// das Formular welches als erstes dem Besucher angezeigt wird
} else { ?>
        <form action="#" method="post">
        <table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1">
        <tr><td width="140" align="right">*Nachname:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="nachname" value="" style="width:100%;" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td align="right">*Vorname:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="vorname" value="" style="width:100%" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td align="right">Firma:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="firma" value="" style="width:100%" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td align="right">Postanschrift:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="strasse" value="" style="width:100%" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td align="right">Telefon:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="telefon" value="" style="width:100%" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td align="right">*E-Mail:</td><td align="left"><input type="text" name="email" value="" style="width:100%" /></td></tr>
        <tr><td colspan="2"><textarea rows="12"  style="width:100%" name="text"></textarea></td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
        <tr><td colspan="2" align="left" nowrap><br /><input type="reset" value="Formular l&ouml;schen" style="width:49%" />&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type="submit" name="abschicken" value="Formular absenden" style="width:49%" /></td></tr>
        </table>
        </form>
        <p>*Pflichtfelder</p>
        <br />
        <br />
        <br />
        <br /><!-- bitte lassen Sie diesen Link sichtbar auf Ihrer Seite. Danke! -->
        <p style="text-align:right;font:normal 10px Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;"><a href="http://www.webdesign.rudomazin.de/" target="_blank">Script von DERUS Webdesign</a></p>
<?php
}
?>
```

eventuell gibt es da noch ein kleines problem und zwar wenn die html datei die oben zu sehen ist bleibt mittels eines scriptes auf einer bestimmten fläche er seite(siehe bild)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/37572002.jpg/



eventuell mussman das script dann anpassen wiel es zu hroß ist aber mein frage ist jetzt wie bringe ich ejtzt das script in mien html datei ein?

Edit:

Wen ich den include be3fehl in den html tag packe und den text raus nehem dann passiert garnichts und die seite bleibt leer man sieht nur noch die navigatonsleiste


----------



## threadi (16. Mai 2011)

Kann es sein, dass Du der Datei nicht die Endung .php gegeben hast und sie nicht über einen Webserver aufrufst? Denn der PHP-Code wird nur ausgeführt, wenn er über einen PHP-Parser ausgeführt wird.


----------



## tommy99 (17. Mai 2011)

ok ich verushc smal mit dem includeaufm webserver


----------

